# Hello fellow martial artists!



## mninja (Sep 2, 2015)

Very happy to join the community. Not yet a black belt, but working hard to get there! Who out there helps instruct classes too? I love helping with our junior classes.


----------



## bionicman2k (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome to MT!  You be there as soon as you know it! Just  look  around on this forum. Someone will be able to help you!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. What do you train in?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## donald1 (Sep 2, 2015)

mninja said:


> Very happy to join the community. Not yet a black belt, but working hard to get there! Who out there helps instruct classes too? I love helping with our junior classes.


I do! I do!  I help sometimes... fun huh? I like helping students learn forms and giving tips and helpful advice. But where are my manners?! I forgot to say hello.

Hello! Nice to meet you, train well youl get there.


----------



## Chrisoro (Sep 4, 2015)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## GiYu - Todd (Sep 10, 2015)

mninja said:


> Very happy to join the community. Not yet a black belt, but working hard to get there! Who out there helps instruct classes too? I love helping with our junior classes.


I started helping teach our junior classes shortly after my (then) 5yo son started.  I'd been studying for two years and the instructors had so many kids they needed some help.  Even though I was a purple belt at the time, they were able to put me to use... at first just covering one-on-one basics with new students.  I've never looked back.  Helping to instruct also helped me to get better at the art. 
Good luck.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 11, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------

